# Has anyone been to a marriage intensive?



## skyeyes70

These are usually 3-4 day programs and aren't merely "encouragement" and "strengthening" conferences, seminars, or getaways. They are more intensive than that and geared toward helping marriages "on the brink" or in serious trouble. 

I really would be interested in finding out if anyone has attended one, which program specifically did you go with, and what your impressions of the program are after having gone through it.

Thanks!


----------



## credamdóchasgra

My husband and I went to an Imago "Getting the Love You Want" workshop.
I highly recommend it. If you google it, you might find workshops near you.
Expensive but worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

